# Alcove cabinet + shelves



## george.foster22 (9 Sep 2019)

Hello there

I'm doing some research for making alcove cabinets with floating shelves above.

Can anyone link me to some respected project walk through/guides for similar sounding projects?

Thank you all!

George


----------



## That would work (9 Sep 2019)

I don't have access to any guides but if it's any help, I have made floating shelves in an alcove with exposed brick on on side being a chimney breast. I screwed T-section pieces of aluminium to the wall and cut a stopped groove and a recess for the thickness of the aluminium in the end of the pine shelves then pushed them in along the aluminium. Works really well and no sign of any fixings.


----------



## Fidget (9 Sep 2019)

Look at Gid Joiner on Utube

He's just done some very fine alcove cabinets and has done floating shelves somewhere in his videos.

No nonsense


----------



## Kev D (10 Sep 2019)

Also check out Gosforth Handyman, Freebird Interiors and Peter Millard - all on youtube.


----------

